# unable to play left 4 dead online



## jamesmckelveyuk (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi can anyone help me, ive just purchased left 4 dead for the pc through steam and it plays fine offline but when i go to play it online for the campaign or versus modes a window appears saying i need to log into my steam account first. The problem is im already logged in argh! Ive tried to log out of my steam account and back in but it doesnt seem to help.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try running steam as admin


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

do what mc said, if i were you i'd contact steam.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

go to your stema folder and change the security setting to all everything

right click on the steam folder go to the properties
go to security tab and change all the perimssions to full control everyone


----------



## DEADCRUEL (May 9, 2009)

I have problem i log steam go to my games get in left 4 dead and than i go play online campaign or normal and its loading to the lobby and than it says lost conection?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

What is router make and model?


----------



## DEADCRUEL (May 9, 2009)

what i dont understand??


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

What is your Router make and model?

from your computer it should go like this

(computer)Ethernet cable--->Router--->modem(if DSL)phone line(if cable) cable line

I need the router's name please.


----------



## DEADCRUEL (May 9, 2009)

wadsl


----------



## DEADCRUEL (May 9, 2009)

cable


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Look on the sides and the bottom of the router. You should see a brand name and model number.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

This is a router so you can get a handle of what we're asking.


----------

